# Front differential socket



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey guys it's been a long time since I've been in here. I need to rebuild my front differential, and was curious what you guys are doing about the pinion socket. You guys have some sloppy ways to make a tool. Or are you guys just paying the 50-60 bucks for the tool. and yes I did try to use the search function first with no avail.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome back dude!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Some are using a stamped plumbers tool but you can not achieve the correct torque with one of those. Others are getting the tool, using it, then selling it on the forums or ebay. Look on ebay for one of those guys.

UPDATE: Looked for you..saw only new ones for 58 bucks but did find this one for 35 bucks. says for the rear but I thought both took the same tool:

Kawasaki ATV Pinion Bearing Nut Tool 75mm (Fits Lock Nut Screw 92172-0341) | eBay


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

There's the honest answer I was looking for. I just consulted my maintenance manual and found the rear diff tool and the front diff tool are different part numbers.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> There's the honest answer I was looking for. I just consulted my maintenance manual and found the rear diff tool and the front diff tool are different part numbers.


Well..that sucks.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Think I'll go to my local Kawasaki dealer and see if they will loan me the socket for the weekend. A box of doughnuts can go a long ways


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> Think I'll go to my local Kawasaki dealer and see if they will loan me the socket for the weekend. A box of doughnuts can go a long ways


Hell-yes..I've done it too..


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Finally got around to rebuilding that front diff. Went to the dealer to get the pinion retaining Bolt removed. the local dealer didn't have the specialty tool. Must have grown feet and walked away they told me. I left them the donuts anyway.

So being completely out of luck I decided to run to Menards and picked up the plumbing tool. Honestly it worked great in conjunction with a socket and breaker bar on the other end. it broke the nut loose without Heating and it did have red Loctite on. I see no reason why you can't torque this properly with this tool. The only downside is I had to buy a whole set to get the size I was looking for. But that was only like 20 bucks


----------

